

Verizon's supercookie could resist third-party use with nine lines of code - wtbob
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/01/verizon_s_privacy_invading_uidh_supercookie_could_be_reined_in_with_this.html

======
wtbob
I'd still not be in favour of it, so long as it's MITMing HTTP (if it were
simply a proxy service they offered and customers chose to use, that'd be
different).

